# Your opinion on Gabapentin (for horses)



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I had never heard of it so I looked it up. 

Gabapentin for Veterinary Use

Can this be bought OTC? without a vet giving the ok? I read some 2011 comments on another forum.

Between those comments and this link, I wouldn't go near this stuff without the vet saying it was ok. JMO


----------



## LTsem (Jul 6, 2013)

*gabapentin for horses*

I have a thoroughbred who was diagnosed with headshaking syndrome three years ago. He was unrideable while affected by the syndrome. I start him on gabapentin in the spring when he begins showing signs of irritation. I increase his dosage until he reaches 1500 mg twice a day, which seems to ease the headshaking and makes him rideable and comfortable. I get the gabapentin from HealthWarehouse.com with a prescription from my vet.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

No not OTC. RX only It is used for many things in humans as well. Helps control seizures for epileptics among other things.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Gabapentin is widely used for neuropathic pain. However; in my opinion, there are much better drugs on the market now to treat such types of neuropathy. Although, Gaba does tend to be a lot less expensive. I'd be interested to know what your vet RX's for you.


----------

